# Hard wire dash cam into overhead console



## Mannyaplus11 (Jun 6, 2013)

I tapped into the overhead map lights. They are hot when the car is on and go cold 10 minutes after you leave the car. 
Once you pull the harness controlling then lights, add the ground to the black wire in the left and hot wire to the wire on the right. Tape them together, stuff the extra wire overhead, there’s plenty of room, and put the overhead console back in place. 
Mount your camera and plug in the power supply. Done.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks for sharing!

This would make a nice HowTo: thread. If you rearrange it a bit and add a few more pics it would be good to go.

[h=1]How-To: Write a Tutorial[/h]


----------



## Smittysmit (Aug 4, 2018)

I like it but did you find any constant power? Ordered a 2 channel Blackvue that is due this week and like the overhead for power. Need to have constant power as it has parking mode.


----------



## GraySkies (Feb 6, 2018)

What brand of dashcam did you use? Got a review of it yet?


----------



## Smittysmit (Aug 4, 2018)

I already have a Blackvue DR650S 2 channel (dash & rear window) in my 2013 Equinox for 2.5 years. Thought about the 4k version but went with the older/same model due to the price discount and the reliability of my first unit. It has Wi-Fi and parking mode.

https://www.blackboxmycar.com/products/blackvue-dr650s-2ch-cloud-dash-cam?variant=12451415294007


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Mannyaplus11 said:


> I tapped into the overhead map lights. They are hot when the car is on and go cold 10 minutes after you leave the car.
> Once you pull the harness controlling then lights, add the ground to the black wire in the left and hot wire to the wire on the right. Tape them together, stuff the extra wire overhead, there’s plenty of room, and put the overhead console back in place.
> Mount your camera and plug in the power supply. Done.


Stay safe out there in Valencia with the winds and the fire from the Valley to the Sea. Latest word President Trump is blaming California for the Fires. We should really separate from the United States and become our own Country, now's the time, no more Federal Income Tax!
Trump blames fires, erroneously, on California forest management. Firefighters call it a 'shameful attack' - Los Angeles Times


----------



## Mannyaplus11 (Jun 6, 2013)

True, no more Fed Tax. Also, no more social security, no more access to post office, military bases, any federal building or office of any kind. Be careful what you ask for. 
While I don’t condone what President Trump said, much of our wildlife management has been crap. Releasing millions of gallons of water for sake of the Delta Smelt, no new reservoirs, dams in neglect and disrepair, but, at least we will have a shiny new train......someday maybe.


----------



## Mannyaplus11 (Jun 6, 2013)

I’ve been using the Rexing V1 dashcam. I bought it at Amazon. Used it on my other car for about two years. Works great.


----------

